# Steam drifter



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Can anybody help looking for a name of the steam drifter PD.95 ?


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

MASTERFRITH said:


> Can anybody help looking for a name of the steam drifter PD.95 ?


Could this be your drifter?
BUSY BEE in the 1934 Olsen's Almanac as PD95
more here.
http://www.aberdeenships.com/single.asp?offset=400&index=100324
Regards
Dave


----------



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks Dave


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Still in the 1951 Olsens


----------

